# [OFFLINE] Update 4.5.608.A956 Droid 2 Global



## ngocha2006

Update Droid 2 Global 4.5.608
http://www.mediafire.com/?trakoyhosbkbigi
..........................................................................................................
For Gingerbread based ROMs:
1) Sbf back to .330 
2) Load update.zip for gingerbread .608.


----------



## juv3

Thank you very much


----------



## lwags67

If already on .608 can't you just install the update - step 5?


----------



## Keifla96

lwags67 said:


> If already on .608 can't you just install the update - step 5?


If you are already at .608 which you must have got OTA then there is no need to do any of this you already have the update.


----------



## lwags67

Typo. On .607. Sorry.


----------



## jhaury

is this un rooted update or can any stock phone can use it


----------



## jhaury

i meant is this a rooted update or just the stock version


----------



## jhaury

ok im half asleep i have applied the update i was rooted and now im unrooted do you have to be rooted to install it?


----------



## x13thangelx

no, just re-root after with the D3 root.


----------



## jhaury

"x13thangelx said:


> no, just re-root after with the D3 root.


So I'm all done with that for mine I'm just wanting to make sure you don't need root to begin so I can help my sister she is not rooted but has. 607


----------



## jhaury

"jhaury said:


> So I'm all done with that for mine I'm just wanting to make sure you don't need root to begin so I can help my sister she is not rooted but has. 607


Nevermind i didn't read I got my answer. Thanks


----------



## swirly

Question: is anything different about this update?? new or anything??


----------



## jhaury

"swirly said:


> Question: is anything different about this update?? new or anything??


Encryption! Lol


----------



## swirly

jhaury said:


> Encryption! Lol


i dont understand??


----------



## jhaury

"swirly said:


> Question: is anything different about this update?? new or anything??


Encryption! Lol


----------



## ben7337

swirly said:


> i dont understand??


Microsoft exchange encryption. Basically it's a business oriented security for email. It probably doesn't affect you. I don't know exactly how microsoft exchange works, but I think you need one of their emails or accounts for their service and only businesses use it for secure email generally.


----------



## ExodusC

Anyone check to see if the kernel version is different?

Or if the strange keyboard/backlight for the capacitive buttons bugs are fixed?


----------



## ExodusC

Double post, please delete, sorry!


----------



## x13thangelx

ExodusC said:


> Anyone check to see if the kernel version is different?
> 
> Or if the strange keyboard/backlight for the capacitive buttons bugs are fixed?


Its the same.

I doubt it. The only thing in that zip is Bluetooth and exchange stuff.


----------



## x13thangelx

ExodusC said:


> Anyone check to see if the kernel version is different?
> 
> Or if the strange keyboard/backlight for the capacitive buttons bugs are fixed?


Its the same.

I doubt it. The only thing in that zip is Bluetooth and exchange stuff.


----------



## dolfns99

13th... I am on 607 rooted stock. Cant figure out how to install 608. Do i flash in recovery? Just need a lil help. Thanks!


----------



## x13thangelx

Yes, its the same process as the .607 update just from .607 instead of .330


----------



## dolfns99

Ok so when I went to recovery and tried to flash zip it aborted. Any reason this could happen? I have not deleted any apps and none are frozen.


----------



## x13thangelx

did you rename it to update.zip?


----------



## dolfns99

No but i will and update you on progress


----------



## dolfns99

Renamed "update.zip" went to recovery using bootstrapper install zip from sd card and installation aborted.


----------



## x13thangelx

dolfns99 said:


> Renamed "update.zip" went to recovery using bootstrapper install zip from sd card and installation aborted.


use stock recovery....


----------



## dolfns99

13th... Im not trying to be a noob, but in stock recovery I cannot find it. I dont have downloads there or sd card! I seem to be a bit confused!


----------



## x13thangelx

Put it on the root of the sd card then choose "apply update from sdcard", choose "update.zip".


----------



## dolfns99

How do I put it on the root of sd card?


----------



## x13thangelx

dont put it in a folder on the sd card.


----------



## dolfns99

It automatically downloaded in a folder I assume. So I am not sure how to move it out if that folder


----------



## x13thangelx

Did you download it via ota or from here? If ota then go back into system > about phone > update. If downloaded from here it would be in a tapatalk folder on your sdcard.


----------



## dolfns99

I downloaded from first page in this thread on media fire. Checked tapatalk but there are no files in that folder


----------



## x13thangelx

check downloads?


----------



## dolfns99

Yes it is in downloads, but when I am in stock recovery..there is no download folder or sd card folder like there is in the bootstrap recovery


----------



## x13thangelx

yes, move it out of the downloads folder....


----------



## dolfns99

I tried.. i must be doing something wrong. When I click move it says moved but i don't know where it moved to or I just cant seem to find it. Can u give me instructions hoe to do so correctly please

Cancel that! I figured it out I think. Thank you for your patience 13th!


----------



## juv3

dolfns99 said:


> How do I put it on the root of sd card?


Plug ur phone to pc and when it pops up just move it to the main window... or if u downloat it from ur phone go to it with a file manager app and hold on it till you see the move option and with the back key on ur phone go to the main one and move it there... google or youtube how to put files on ur sd card daaaammmn..

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## ngocha2006

Fix: Update 4.5.608 to android 2.2 (SBF .330).


----------



## wennotroot

Can you please post how to apply this update.zip. I can put it on my sd card fine, I just need instructions on how to apply it. My phone won't update from the OTA, always fails. I have a D2G. I'm NOT rooted, never have been. I don't understand why the OTA doesn't work - Verizon tech support hasn't been any help so I decided to download the update to my computer and move it to my SD card. Just don't know the steps to apply it without having to do a hard reset, blech! Thanks for any help


----------



## bikedude880

"wennotroot said:


> Can you please post how to apply this update.zip. I can put it on my sd card fine, I just need instructions on how to apply it. My phone won't update from the OTA, always fails. I have a D2G. I'm NOT rooted, never have been. I don't understand why the OTA doesn't work - Verizon tech support hasn't been any help so I decided to download the update to my computer and move it to my SD card. Just don't know the steps to apply it without having to do a hard reset, blech! Thanks for any help


You can do nothing /but/ a "hard reset" as it's a different set of software.


----------



## ad3k

waiting on sbf .608 ahaha this home made cooking is great but i prefer professionally done med-rare steak lol


----------



## ShortnStubby

"ad3k said:


> waiting on sbf .608 ahaha this home made cooking is great but i prefer professionally done med-rare steak lol


A .608 sbf will probably never show its face, your better off to sbf to .330 and run the 607 update.zip then the 608 update.zip or I think I heard 608 released officially ota now...waiting on a sbf could take you quite a while when you could be exploring the new stuff.


----------



## mtad

Sorry about the newb question, but how to you "SBF back to .330"? I'm on a leaked .606


----------



## wennotroot

"You can do nothing /but/ a "hard reset" as it's a different set of software."

Can I apply this update by doing a hard reset? And if so, What would the steps be for that?


----------



## wennotroot

bikedude880 said:


> You can do nothing /but/ a "hard reset" as it's a different set of software.


Can I apply this update by doing a hard reset? And if so, What would the steps be for that?


----------



## jhaury

I have an sbf file for. 29 what are the chances of still finding the ota to. 330 and then ota to 2.3.3


----------



## wennotroot

The help here is no help at all


----------



## aceoyame

Learn to use google then


----------



## zac41189

The chance is very good. Just did that last night.

Sbf back to .29 and go to settings>about phone>check for updates and it'll tell you an update is available to .330. Download and install the OTA and when it reboots you'll be running .330.

Then go to settings>about phone>check for updates and it'll tell you an update is available to 4.5.608. Download and install the OTA and when it reboots you'll be running GB.

The method described in the OP is WAY faster tho. But the settings>about phone>check for updates works flawlessly if you have the patience.


----------



## Haroldz123

aceoyame said:


> Learn to use google then


if u can flash, u definitively know how to sbf

wat u can do now (since u oredi know how to use google), get SBF file, moto drivers, rsd lite, .606,.607,608 files, D3 one click root method file
save it on ur pc or laptop for future use
dun forget to bookmark website on guide to sbf and flash

take time to read and learn, it will be fun


----------



## alienmau

i download de .zip from the mediafire but when i put it on the SDcard and use bootstrapper to but on CWM Recovery and choose aply updaete frome update.zip start the process but drop an error, that said Error: update.zip, Aborted, does anybody knows why this?????? my Droid 2 G is on Gingerbread 4.5.607 rooted but no works this zip, any idea???


----------



## aceoyame

You HAVE to be on .330 for the update to work, so follow the same instructions you did to get to .608


----------



## MrB206

I've tried to install this, but I keep getting an 'assert' error. Do we have to use the Droid 2 Bootstrapper recovery or is CWM recovery OK?


----------



## x13thangelx

you cant use either, have to use the stock recovery without bootstrap.


----------



## MrB206

Yea, after some trial and error, I figured that out.


----------

